# Flickr



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Just had Email from Flickr they have agreed to be taken over by Smug Mug .

Will this mean we will have to pay similar to Photobucket ?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hopefully not

"One of the first and best-known photo-sharing services, Flickr, has been bought by the independent image-hosting firm SmugMug, as Verizon begins the breakup of Yahoo.

The deal, terms of which have not been disclosed, sees Flickr - with its tens of billions of photos and 75 million users - become part of a similar family-run service in SmugMug.

The Silicon Valley firm, founded by a father and son team in 2002 without the help of venture capital or outside investment, says it intends for Flickr to "continue to operate separately, just as it has been". SmugMug said *no changes would be made to Flickr's current plans or rates: "Flickr's free accounts are foundational to its community of influential and engaged photographers."*

full story here

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/23/flickr-bought-by-smugmug-yahoo-breakup


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Probably good news. I don't think that Yahoo was giving them due budget freedom, and Yahoo being the lumbering moribund shadow of its former glory, I was concerned for Flickr's future.


----------

